# Intro young male to teen males...humping



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi so I posted last week about my new baby being nippy. I finally got him to trust me and I can now pet him and he now licks my fingers rather than bite.
So after many successful intros to my other two boys in a neutral ground I decided it was now time for the big move.
I cleaned the ferret nation with a vinegar solution top to bottom and re arranged toys. 
Yeah...not going as I thought it would. The little one, Linnaeus, is constantly, and I mean constantly humping my two 8month old neutered boys. One of them just knocks him away with his foot and pins him, but with my alpha boy..eesh.
They two of them face off standing up and Tess (older alpha) makes a huffing sound and will grab a mouth full of Linny's fur and looks like he's stalking him around the cage...and Linny is trying to hump him all over the cage...no blood no foul I know...but is this ok?? I even tried the vanilla trick...I'm worried about leaving them alone... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The humping is a dominance display. It's quite normal.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

